# MD Deck Fix - 5.5yrs



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Regular customer I painted the exterior for 5.5 yrs ago. The small front porch is partially covered on the North side. Prior to 2011 he said they had to 'paint' it every year because it would peel every year because of the moisture. Pressure washed, sanded with square buff, applied one coat Mad Dog Deck Fix, Applied one coat BM Arborcoat solid acrylic. 

Stopping in to wash the house and do a few odds and ends and am quite impressed with the Mad Dog and how well it held up. I've used it on several decks but this was the first time. I will be applying another coat of Arborcoat. Just thought I would post the results of after 5yrs.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks Tony! Despite using other MD products with great success I was always skeptical of this one. Good review


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Is that an alkyd product?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

PACman said:


> Is that an alkyd product?


Acrylic and must be top coated with an acrylic


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Always great to hear periodic updates about how the product is holding up, especially from a trusted source like you. I've not tried MD Deck Fix yet. Their warnings of it remaining tacky until top-coating, the fact that it must be top-coated within 24 hours, and the potential flashing through the top-coat, (due to the fact that MD Deck Fix dries with a sheen), are the main reasons for my apprehension. I'll certainly give it a try now though. Thanks again.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Always great to hear periodic updates about how the product is holding up, especially from a trusted source like you. I've not tried MD Deck Fix yet. Their warnings of it remaining tacky until top-coating, the fact that it must be top-coated within 24 hours, and the potential flashing through the top-coat, (due to the fact that MD Deck Fix dries with a sheen), are the main reasons for my apprehension. I'll certainly give it a try now though. Thanks again.



Thanks, been trying to get around to check on and take some pics of some of my exteriors I did 5-7 years ago. I want to use them for sales but also want to improve my product and systems.

With the quick dry time even a larger deck can be top coated the same day. Didn't have any problems with flashing, although the regular mad dog primer is a bit more temperamental about covering. I've used it on a half-dozen decks and porches, both solid stain and porch & floor top coats, this is the first one I've been back to that I can think of.

Definitely a fan of Mad Dog but they have just about priced themselves out as far as I'm concerned. I think my price for the MD Deck Fix is about $100 gallon, $70 gallon for regular Mad Dog. This is about a $30-$40 increase over the last 5 years. Starting to look for alternatives.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Tonyg said:


> Thanks, been trying to get around to check on and take some pics of some of my exteriors I did 5-7 years ago. I want to use them for sales but also want to improve my product and systems.
> 
> With the quick dry time even a larger deck can be top coated the same day. Didn't have any problems with flashing, although the regular mad dog primer is a bit more temperamental about covering. I've used it on a half-dozen decks and porches, both solid stain and porch & floor top coats, this is the first one I've been back to that I can think of.
> 
> Definitely a fan of Mad Dog but they have just about priced themselves out as far as I'm concerned. I think my price for the MD Deck Fix is about $100 gallon, $70 gallon for regular Mad Dog. This is about a $30-$40 increase over the last 5 years. Starting to look for alternatives.


If there is a Cali dealer nearby try the Storm primers.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

PACman said:


> If there is a Cali dealer nearby try the Storm primers.


 Nope, not sold in Virginia


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Excellent report. Thank you. 

Arborcoat Solid is junk IMO (one of the only BM products I will say that about), so the Mad Dog deck fix must be really, really good stuff. 

I use regular Mad Dog all the time on exteriors. Love it. But y'all are right about flashing. You CANNOT spot prime with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

804 Paint said:


> Excellent report. Thank you.
> 
> Arborcoat Solid is junk IMO (one of the only BM products I will say that about), so the Mad Dog deck fix must be really, really good stuff.
> 
> ...


I switched from SW to exclusively BM products about 6-7 years ago. Even then the only exterior solid I would use was the SW Deckscapes. I think this was the first time I tried the Arborcoat. Not really a fan - just recoating with what I had used.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> Excellent report. Thank you.
> 
> Arborcoat Solid is junk IMO (one of the only BM products I will say that about), so the Mad Dog deck fix must be really, really good stuff.
> 
> ...


We haven't had the problem with flashing if you spot finish over the primer.


----------

